# Comments on Dogs in Blind or buy a dog blind



## Billyhcc (Jan 9, 2009)

This will be my first year hunting with my new lab pup and I was wonder what others do with their dogs while hunting in layout blinds. The current blind I have is not big enough to fit my dog and myself. I either need to buy a dog blind or a bigger blind. There are pos. and neg to bothand just wonder what ever one else does.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Shooting over the dog's head has to be a quick way to hurt their hearing, IMO.


----------



## Slimpickins (Jun 9, 2009)

Buy the FA Mutt Hutt II. Great blind for the hound.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I dont even use a dog blind, my chocolate lays by my head next to the blind in a pocket of foots.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I am not as consistant as I should be with the dog blind. Most of the time my dog lays next to me. But in the spring and when it is easy to hide I use a GHG ground force to hide him in. It is nice cause the dog knows his place and it is a really nice for the dog. The ground force is the best dog blind out there with the finisher dog blind coming in a close second.


----------



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

Greater chance of accidents when the dog tramples on the gun or bumps your arms jumping out of the blind when the shooting starts. JMO, but I would not keep the dog in the blind. They can see better outside the blind anyway, when they have to chase the flyers down.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Buy a ghg dog ground force, you will not regret it, neither will your dog. Dog knows where its supposed to be and knows what it did wrong when it breaks, makes for an easy fix. Put the blind behind yours offset to the side of the blind where you shoulder your gun, that way when you sit up to shoot the dog is looking down your gun.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Whatever you do, do not put your dog in your blind with you. It's so far from safe for both of you it's not even funny.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Another vote for the Ground Force....


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Dog blind with the dog 15 to 20 yards behind you if he breaks he is still safe and he will mark alot better from that location.....


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Another vote for the Ground Force. I put my dog blind right behind off either side so she can see the birds coming in and mark them going down. It works great, and like mentioned before a good place to train from.


----------



## unclebuck22 (Aug 7, 2009)

another one for the ground force.easy to set-up and take-down.i've been very happy with it.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

The ground force is by far one of the best choices out there for sturdiness and low profile. I have mine sitting with the doors facing to the sides of my blind right behind my head usually. That way they can mark off the gun a bit easier. Also make for concealment a bit easier as it's one hump in the field to cover rather than 2 if it's off behind you.


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 22, 2009)

A Dog Blind is the way to go for sure! I have tried them all and recommend the Ground Force, I believe it to be the best Dog Blind currently on the market.


----------



## FLOCKICIDE (Jul 16, 2009)

Got a blind with the zippered hole by the feet. My dog slides in and sticks its head out down there...that is the way i trained her from the begining so she does well down there and I can block her or squeeze her with my legs if she trys to get out...i feel like if you put them in a dog blind you have less control and its just another thing to keep concealed IMO


----------



## POWteam (Aug 26, 2008)

FLOCKICIDE said:


> Got a blind with the zippered hole by the feet. My dog slides in and sticks its head out down there...that is the way i trained her from the begining so she does well down there and I can block her or squeeze her with my legs if she trys to get out...i feel like if you put them in a dog blind you have less control and its just another thing to keep concealed IMO


Are you not worried about your dogs hearing? Perhaps I'm not understanding the complete scenario. Regardless, a dogs hearing will be effected after 3-4 years in the described positioning, even if your dogs head is slightly behind the muzzle blast.

safe hunting guys.


----------



## POWteam (Aug 26, 2008)

BROWNDOG said:


> Dog blind with the dog 15 to 20 yards behind you if he breaks he is still safe and he will mark alot better from that location.....


A1 reply.


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 22, 2009)

I put them remote like that sometimes as well, that is a good solution if the dog is trained to sit remote.


----------



## ndoutdoorsman (May 13, 2004)

I always keep my dog behind the blinds that way he gets a better look at the birds when they are dropping it seems its easier for him to spot um. I would be to scared to shoot if he was in underneath my gun, what happens if he jumps the same time you pull up to shoot. I wouldnt want to risk that and the hearing of my dog. I have my dog trained to sit in his blind about 10-15 feet behind my blind. Highly recommend a dog blind, alittle practice with it and a dog knows where he belongs.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

another one for the ground force, got my lab ther ultra low one and he loves it!!!


----------

